# Kirkland (Costco) Multivitamins



## Bradicallyman (Sep 7, 2008)

I just finished my bottle of Optimen and was about to order a new one when I noticed that my fiancee had a giant bottle of Kirklands daily Multi Vitamin. Is this a decent enough multi vitamin or should I go ahead and stick with Optimen?


----------

